# Where do you buy dextrose?



## gtbmed (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been looking around local grocery stores and haven't been able to find any dex.  I'm wondering if anyone knows a good place to buy the stuff.  So far I've found nothing.


----------



## urbanski (Jun 4, 2009)

same place you get everything else, Nutraplanet!
Dextrose (15 lb.) By: NOW Foods


----------



## nkira (Jun 4, 2009)

Try drug store's.....


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess I should have added that I don't really buy things online.  I don't pay with plastic...


----------



## Built (Jun 4, 2009)

Any place that sells winemaking kits.


----------



## nkira (Jun 4, 2009)

I mean REAL drug store, the one to which you visit walking...



gtbmed said:


> I guess I should have added that I don't really buy things online.  I don't pay with plastic...


----------



## Yanick (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah drug stores should carry them, they carry it for diabetics who are prone to becoming hypoglycemic. You can also try smarties, they are pretty much pure dextrose too.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing like flavored dextrose tabs from the supp shop.  But they are way too overpriced.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried checking on some brewery shops, but I wasn't able to find it (and I wasn't able to find many nearby).  I guess I'll try some local drugstores today.


----------



## sakbar (Jun 5, 2009)

Try wine/beer brewery. 

You are in Atlanta? This will give you an idea of where to look for.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

It is sold as "corn sugar"

Wine Craft of Atlanta


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2009)

urbanski said:


> same place you get everything else, Nutraplanet!
> Dextrose (15 lb.) By: NOW Foods



This would be the best and easiest.


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2009)

$9.59 for 10 lbs Wine Craft of Atlanta, chemicals

$24.49 for 15 lbs
Dextrose (15 lb.) By: NOW Foods


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Jun 5, 2009)

Built said:


> $9.59 for 10 lbs Wine Craft of Atlanta, chemicals
> 
> $24.49 for 15 lbs
> Dextrose (15 lb.) By: NOW Foods



Great find


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 5, 2009)

I found some tablets at a local drugstore, those should do until I can find another, more reasonably-priced supply from a winemaking store.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 11, 2009)

Brewing shop when I'm making beer.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 12, 2009)

bigss75 said:


> Brewing shop when I'm making beer.



I usually have several pounds from beermaking also.


----------

